# Parsons Technology "It's Legal for Windows" program



## blacksheepe (Jul 2, 2005)

I have an old program called "It's Legal for Windows 4.0" from Parsons Technology. When I try to preview the documents I've prepared I receive the following message:
Division by zero was attempted -- cannot continue the operation you selected
Can anyone possibly tell me what is causing this and how do I correct it? I really would like to be able to preview the documents.
Thank you.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

That is a ~1994 program, probably (certainly) actually DOS based, for Windows 3.x

What version of Windows are you trying to run it on? Later versions have no DOS, only a DOS emulator that may get confused if pure DOS calls are not adhered to.

Such errors can result. 

If you use XP, try it in compatability mode for Windows 95, but not guaranteed that it will actually work.


----------



## blacksheepe (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks. I tried your suggestion, but it still comes up with the same message.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Its most probably simpl not compatable. If it used non recognosed DOS (by current emulation version) calls then such errors can persist, and if that's the case there is simply nothing you can do with it.

Apart from running it in Windows 3.1....


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

blacksheepe said:


> I have an old program called "It's Legal for Windows 4.0" from Parsons Technology. I really would like to be able to preview the documents.
> Thank you.


I have that same software--- (& similar experience) They sold that product, originally to Broderbund, (& I think they are actually owned by Quicken)--- Good news is that you can get a much newer version for $5. with either brand name.

Google "Lawyer 3 for $5" or "Lawyer $5" and you should be able to find several options. I did see that newer versions are compatible with Win'95-98-XP (& more).

Good luck


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

I guess I forgot to say that the newer titles of the software include the word "Lawyer"---


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

*blacksheepe;*

I just happened to be reading an advertisement- and remembered this old poste-- They are offering the 2004 version for $3.95---- Through the changes in ownership, the program is now called _*"Family Lawyer......"*_

Didn't know if it was something you still had interest in (or probably had already replaced) But the price looked "right".

Here's the link:
http://www.nothingbutsoftware.com/Catalog_Type.asp?ProductCode=33004&ai=1991

letchworth


----------



## blacksheepe (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks for the response. I checked it out and it is now being offered for $12.95


----------



## Yorkshire Guy (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Blacksheepe,

Although I don't recommend using diskettes anymore, how about creating yourself a DOS Boot Disk (It's a standard option on the FORMAT window), then boot into good old DOS and run your program from there!

lol
Hew


----------



## blacksheepe (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion. I could try that, however I don't have a diskette drive on my laptop. I could buy one, but I have a feeling that it would be a better idea to just update the version of the program. (Probably cheaper and more practical in the long run!)


----------

